# Eye patch??



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

Maybe this will help...

http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2440330


----------



## montigre (Oct 13, 2008)

Eye (cap) patches are legal in all competitions (thus far); however items like the sight blocker are not legal if you're shooting World Archery events as they claim it obstructs the field of play too much. I do not know if a "pirate's patch" would be legal or very useful as it would add to the facial tension since your eye would have no visual reference at all, unlike it does with the cap patch.

You could also do what I do in your case and that is squint the left eye just slightly when aiming--not enough to induce added facial tension, just enough to cause the brain to keep the focus in the correct eye. I believe Jesse Broadwater does something similar when he shoots.


----------



## bseltzer (Nov 20, 2014)

I've tried the "pirate patch" on my home 20 yd range, and it seems to work fine without inducing any muscular tension in my face that I can perceive. 

Also, after some digging, I found this on the www.worldarchery.org rules section, Book 3 "1.1.9.4. Should the athlete need to cover the spectacle glass of the non-sighting eye, then it shall be fully covered or taped, or an eye patch may be used" That leads me to believe the eye patch wouldn't run afoul of the rules in World Archery events.

I did have a look see at the thread Ned250 suggested, but I'm just not up for hanging anything bigger than my scope off the front of my bow 

One option I'm thinking of pursuing is to have a single frosted lens put in on the left side of some generic eye glass frame. Shooting with my regular prescription lenses would work I think, but I'd need to get a large aviator type frame to avoid any interference from the frames themselves, and that solution might get pricey even with my insurance.


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

I use a blocker that clamps to my hat bill I dont leave home with out it. only time I need it is with a lens but works great I bought 3 of them from LAS.

griv turned me onto the idea 2 years ago when I went down and saw him


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm left handed, left eye dominant and shoot right handed. I squint some to start so I orient with my right eye. Once my "trained" right eye takes over I don't really pay attention to my left eye. Of course, if it takes over I let down, but so long shooting now I can't remember the last time of letting down to seeing lopsided.


----------



## Rick! (Aug 10, 2008)

bseltzer said:


> I've tried the "pirate patch" on my home 20 yd range, and it seems to work fine without inducing any muscular tension in my face that I can perceive.
> 
> Also, after some digging, I found this on the www.worldarchery.org rules section, Book 3 "1.1.9.4. Should the athlete need to cover the spectacle glass of the non-sighting eye, then it shall be fully covered or taped, or an eye patch may be used" That leads me to believe the eye patch wouldn't run afoul of the rules in World Archery events.
> 
> ...


I had an old pair of glasses with scratches in the left lens and they worked great for shooting and were my backup when hunting. Frosting should work but for me it didn't take much to prevent my left eye from taking over.


----------



## bseltzer (Nov 20, 2014)

I think I may have another option. The real root of the problem is the fact that the "wrong" eye has the better uncorrected vision, and my current eye glass frames don't allow a clear and reliable line of sight through my peep. Get both eyes properly corrected, and the issue goes away. With that in mind, I tried shooting using an old pair of non-prescription Ray_Ban Aviator type sunglasses, and found no trouble at all looking directly through the peep without breaking form. So... I'm going to have my optician make a set of clear lenses for those frames using my current prescription. I really do think this is the best solution, and even if it doesn't completely resolve the "wandering dominance" issue, it will make using a conventional flip-up blinder possible while giving me the benefit for corrected vision at the same time.

It may no be the cheapest solution, but I do think it's the best.


----------



## strandbowhunter (Jan 6, 2010)

> I use a blocker that clamps to my hat bill I dont leave home with out it.



^^^^^This is what I do and it has helped me^^^^^


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

bseltzer said:


> I think I may have another option. The real root of the problem is the fact that the "wrong" eye has the better uncorrected vision, and my current eye glass frames don't allow a clear and reliable line of sight through my peep. Get both eyes properly corrected, and the issue goes away. With that in mind, I tried shooting using an old pair of non-prescription Ray_Ban Aviator type sunglasses, and found no trouble at all looking directly through the peep without breaking form. So... I'm going to have my optician make a set of clear lenses for those frames using my current prescription. I really do think this is the best solution, and even if it doesn't completely resolve the "wandering dominance" issue, it will make using a conventional flip-up blinder possible while giving me the benefit for corrected vision at the same time.
> 
> It may no be the cheapest solution, but I do think it's the best.


This is my problem too. I'm LH, and left eye dominant. I went to the eye dr. to see what was going on. My right eye has actually improved, where my left eye has stayed the same. No amount of correction to my left eye could let it 'catch up' to my right eye. My left eye is seeing 20/20, but right is seeing 20/10. So when I'm aiming, its as you said. The non-dominant eye is seeing clearer, making my brain want to use that eye.

I'm not a big hat fan and didn't want to be tied to wearing a hat, but I played with a hat & blinder yesterday. Works just as well as the blinder I put on my bow.


----------



## cbrunson (Oct 25, 2010)

I didn't care for the hat blinder. I've seen quite a few guys using them though. I suppose whatever works is great as long as those of us who have struggled with it find a way to fix the issue. 

I'm fortunate enough to only have the problem indoors.


----------



## Ned250 (Aug 10, 2009)

cbrunson said:


> I didn't care for the hat blinder. I've seen quite a few guys using them though. I suppose whatever works is great as long as those of us who have struggled with it find a way to fix the issue.
> 
> I'm fortunate enough to only have the problem indoors.


So I went to the club last night to get used to the hat blinder (I'm shooting my hunting bow for 3D that doesn't have a shoot thru riser). I was wearing the hat and forgot to put the blinder on for the first shot.  That led to a discovery! By having the hat pulled down far enough (I always wore hats pretty low), the cupped brim was enough to block out my double vision!


I later went out to shoot 14 field targets and had take the hat off. When I put it back on, I didn't pull it down as far = the double vision was right back. Pulled it back down and wala - no double vision.

Figured I'd pass it along....


----------



## jhinaz (Mar 1, 2003)

You can put a piece of Scotch tape on the left-side of your left lens (where it blocks your vision in the left eye when you aim but not when you look straight ahead). Remove the tape when you're done shooting (or put the tape on an extra pair of glasses and just use them for shooting). - John


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

In an emergency, some petroleum jelly, grease, or lip balm on your left lens will work also.


----------



## Travis Shaw (Feb 28, 2011)

I am right handed left eye domanant. I shoot right handed bows for 20 years always hated closing one eye to shoot and it was tiresome. I switched to a left handed bow and it was not as difficult as I thought it might be. Might be an option for ya but gotta be dedicated.


----------



## Mahly (Dec 18, 2002)

You could always shoot like Maja Marcen


----------



## 3SixtyOutdoors (Sep 14, 2012)

Mahly said:


> You could always shoot like Maja Marcen
> View attachment 2219080


first time I saw her shoot I thought "well this will be good" haha she shoots pretty good like that


----------



## Dave V (Aug 13, 2008)

A two inch piece of black electrical tape down the side of the left lens worked for me. It doesn't affect my "straight ahead" vision and only blocks the target when I have my head turned at full draw.


----------

